# 1971 Schwinn Manta Ray rear fender wanted ...Anyone have 1 to sell



## Alwaysroomforonemore (Mar 22, 2019)

Needing a 1971 Schwinn Manta ray fender  5 speed


----------



## unregistered (Mar 22, 2019)

Is this one? I am not sure what I am looking at... https://desmoines.craigslist.org/bik/d/des-moines-3-old-bikes-4000-each-2-are/6840087401.html


----------



## Alwaysroomforonemore (Mar 22, 2019)

buses n bikes said:


> Is this one? I am not sure what I am looking at... https://desmoines.craigslist.org/bik/d/des-moines-3-old-bikes-4000-each-2-are/6840087401.html



No it is not I will post a pic of 1 when i locate 1. I just might be wrong on this bike.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 22, 2019)

I thought it looked like one of the 3 Des Moines bikes was a silver Manta Ray coaster with the wrong seat.


----------



## Alwaysroomforonemore (Mar 22, 2019)

Gordon said:


> I thought it looked like one of the 3 Des Moines bikes was a silver Manta Ray coaster with the wrong seat.



I called and asked him to check the rear tire for me ..So we shall see what come from it..hope it is ..but most likely a Fastback.


----------



## unregistered (Mar 22, 2019)

They never made a silver mist Fastback. That rear wheel looks 24” to me. Front may not be, though. This is 20 minutes away and I’d love nothing more than a silver mist Manta but this one is too thrashed and missing all the big $$$ pieces to make right.


----------



## Alwaysroomforonemore (Mar 23, 2019)

buses n bikes said:


> They never made a silver mist Fastback. That rear wheel looks 24” to me. Front may not be, though. This is 20 minutes away and I’d love nothing more than a silver mist Manta but this one is too thrashed and missing all the big $$$ pieces to make right.



Would you mind checking it out the fenders are all I need to complete mine. I could send you the 40 to buy the bike on Wednesday and some for the fenders also along with shipping.


----------



## Alwaysroomforonemore (Mar 29, 2019)

Alwaysroomforonemore said:


> No it is not I will post a pic of 1 when i locate 1. I just might be wrong on this bike.



They are Manta fenders and are on their way here. Thank you for showing me the post ...Finally worked out a deal with the owner for the fender set ..Thank you.


----------

